

Words oh so great: 2048 meets Scrabble - nathell
http://danieljanus.pl/wosg/

======
jnazario
fun!

wish it told me what words i made a little more clearly - in the end i was
just mashing keys and somehow making tiles disappear.

thanks, tons of fun.

~~~
nathell
Thanks! I'd spend more time polishing this but I wanted to release early and
at least pretend not to waste the entire evening (elapsed time from initial
thought to release: ~3 hours).

------
wudf
what language is the dictionary?

~~~
nathell
It's supposed to be English (3 to 5-letter words from the EOWL word list).

~~~
wudf
Ah. I was just confused at some of the words I formed. Here are a few: dak,
els, vin, sean, ana, wos, ois, dah.

